# CheckOut The Amber Swirls!!!



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't even notice until tonight, when I was looking at this insulator,there are swirls of amber all through it. I hope you can see them it in these photos. It's embossed, "PATENTED MAY 12, 1891 / COLUMBIA"


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

Zane fondles his glaaaass, Zane fondles his glaaaass. [sm=lol.gif]

 A really cool insulator. We don't find the really cool one down here.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

Both me and my glass, are consenting adults. I'll have you know!


----------

